

419 Eater – The largest scambaiting community on the planet - reitanqild
http://www.419eater.com/

======
reitanqild
Posted as a response to "Scammed".

This site contains a lot of stories as well as a brief on ethics amd, -ahem,
basic HSE info for people wanting to get involved.

